# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Gian hàng hết hiệu lực >  Chuyên cung cấp thanh trượt, vít me thk và nhiều hãng khác 01659305650

## hoangvu93

Xin chào anh em diễn đàn CNC!
Mình chuyên bán sĩ lẻ thanh trượt, vít me bi, ổ bi, vòng bi dùng trong máy cnc, cơ khí chế tạo máy, tự động hóa, thiết kế máy, dây chuyền sản xuất. Bên mình đủ mọi kích cỡ cho các anh em nào cần, hàng có sẵn giao hàng nhanh chóng hoặc tới của hàng xem trực tiếp. Vì hàng nhiều quá nên mình không thể up hết và kèm theo bảng excel báo giá.Hàng cũ tuyển chọn kỹ cực đẹp hoặc trong thùng mới 100% đều có Anh em nào cần cứ liên hệ trực tiếp với mình và cung cấp thông số cần để mình báo giá nhanh chóng nhé. Cam kết bán hàng chất lượng và uy tín. Thoải mái gọi điện hoặc nhắn tin để được tư vấn tốt nhất, tận tình và vui vẻ  :Embarrassment: 
Hình thật hàng thật
----------------00----------------------
CẦN TÌM ĐẠI LÝ PHÍA BẮC (liên hệ trực tiếp qua điện thoại hoặc gmail để trao đổi)
Liên hệ: 01659305650 Vũ 
Gmail: keyzro.nguyen@gmail.com
facepage: https://www.facebook.com/maymocnhat
Địa chỉ:
-24 đường 5A CXBT Quận 11, TPHCM
-019 Vĩnh viễn Quận 11, TPHCM
LƯU Ý: Sau 16h cửa hàng nghỉ nên mình kg thể báo giá (kg đem lên cân kí được), NHƯNG THOẢI MÁI NHẮN TIN SÁNG HÔM SAU SẼ BÁO GIÁ  :Big Grin:

----------


## audiophilevn

> Xin chào anh em diễn đàn CNC!
> Mình chuyên bán sĩ lẻ thanh trượt, vít me bi, ổ bi, vòng bi dùng trong máy cnc, cơ khí chế tạo máy, tự động hóa, thiết kế máy, dây chuyền sản xuất. Bên mình đủ mọi kích cỡ cho các anh em nào cần, hàng có sẵn giao hàng nhanh chóng hoặc tới của hàng xem trực tiếp. Vì hàng nhiều quá nên mình không thể up hết và kèm theo bảng excel báo giá.Hàng cũ tuyển chọn kỹ cực đẹp hoặc trong thùng mới 100% đều có Anh em nào cần cứ liên hệ trực tiếp với mình và cung cấp thông số cần để mình báo giá nhanh chóng nhé. Cam kết bán hàng chất lượng và uy tín. Thoải mái gọi điện hoặc nhắn tin để được tư vấn tốt nhất, tận tình và vui vẻ 
> Hình thật hàng thật
> ----------------00----------------------
> CẦN TÌM ĐẠI LÝ PHÍA BẮC (liên hệ trực tiếp qua điện thoại hoặc gmail để trao đổi)
> Liên hệ: 01659305650 Vũ 
> Gmail: keyzro.nguyen@gmail.com
> facepage: https://www.facebook.com/maymocnhat
> Địa chỉ:
> ...


Hàng ngon quá nhưng giá như bác đăng sớm một chút, bác có BK/BF15 không? inbox giúp mình, và 1 cặp block trượt THK SR20V

----------

anhthai201291

----------


## thucongmynghe79

cần 1 cặp ray 15 dài 400 đủ 4lock, bác báo giá em cái

----------


## tvanhoa19

Cho e hỏi, con HRW có phải không ạ. loại đó là gì thế bác. bác còn không

----------


## hoangvu93

Dạ chào các anh
Các anh liên hệ hoặc nhắn tin qua zalo em để dễ trao đổi hơn nhé. Hiện tại cửa hàng đã nghỉ nên kg thể báo giá cho các anh đc. Sáng mai em sẽ báo giá sớm nhất có thể. Mong các anh thông cảm  :Big Grin:

----------


## audiophilevn

Có hàng không bác, vui lòng inbox giúp BK/BF15 và block trượt THK SR20V

----------


## hoangvu93

Dạ chào anh!
Anh liên hệ qua sdt hoặc zalo cho tiện anh nhé. Em ít khi online diễn đàn lắm nên anh thông cảm nhé.
Trân trọng



> Có hàng không bác, vui lòng inbox giúp BK/BF15 và block trượt THK SR20V

----------


## hoangvu93

thanh trượt bản nhỏ 16,20,25 đã về lại một số nhé các anh. Anh nao cần liên hệ em ạ

----------


## titanhnc

> Xin chào anh em diễn đàn CNC!
> Mình chuyên bán sĩ lẻ thanh trượt, vít me bi, ổ bi, vòng bi dùng trong máy cnc, cơ khí chế tạo máy, tự động hóa, thiết kế máy, dây chuyền sản xuất. Bên mình đủ mọi kích cỡ cho các anh em nào cần, hàng có sẵn giao hàng nhanh chóng hoặc tới của hàng xem trực tiếp. Vì hàng nhiều quá nên mình không thể up hết và kèm theo bảng excel báo giá.Hàng cũ tuyển chọn kỹ cực đẹp hoặc trong thùng mới 100% đều có Anh em nào cần cứ liên hệ trực tiếp với mình và cung cấp thông số cần để mình báo giá nhanh chóng nhé. Cam kết bán hàng chất lượng và uy tín. Thoải mái gọi điện hoặc nhắn tin để được tư vấn tốt nhất, tận tình và vui vẻ 
> Hình thật hàng thật
> ----------------00----------------------
> CẦN TÌM ĐẠI LÝ PHÍA BẮC (liên hệ trực tiếp qua điện thoại hoặc gmail để trao đổi)
> Liên hệ: 01659305650 Vũ 
> Gmail: keyzro.nguyen@gmail.com
> facepage: https://www.facebook.com/maymocnhat
> Địa chỉ:
> ...


Vít 2mm phi 16 hành trình 600 giá bao nhiêu sao không thấy bạn báo giá vậy

----------


## titanhnc

Các bác có kinh nhiệm nhiều tư vấn giúp em vít me bước 2mm và bước 5mm cây nào xoay nhẹ hơn và cho lực kéo lớn hơn
Mình nghe có người nói bước ren càng lớn xoay càng nhẹ không biết có đúng không các bác

----------


## hoangvu93

fanpage facebook được cập nhật lại nhé các huynh: https://www.facebook.com/thanhtruotvisme 
Cảm ơn các huynh! Trân trọng

----------


## nhatson

> Các bác có kinh nhiệm nhiều tư vấn giúp em vít me bước 2mm và bước 5mm cây nào xoay nhẹ hơn và cho lực kéo lớn hơn
> Mình nghe có người nói bước ren càng lớn xoay càng nhẹ không biết có đúng không các bác


bước ren nhỏ, sẽ tạo moment theo phương tịnh tiến lớn hơn vit me bước lớn
lọi về lực sẽ thiệt về đường di

b.r

----------


## hoangvu93

bác nào đã qua cửa hàng em mua thanh trượt và visme thì tín dụng giúp em với ạ, có anh Hiển trực tiếp bay từ Đà Nẵng vào và cũng có những anh đã đến tận cửa hàng em xem như bác có sdt 0994886116. Mọi người tín dụng cho em với nhé. Trân trọng
www.facebook/thanhtruotvisme

----------


## n_v_hiep

có ghé tiệm bác 1 lần và chẳng bao giờ ghé nữa.giá kinh vãi ra. 
mấy bộ trượt dài mua ở chỗ bác phát thì phải

----------

hungdn, jimmyli

----------


## hoangvu93

Dạ chào anh.
Anh mua những món gì vậy anh? Anh có thể nhắc lại đc kg anh?

----------


## thehiena2

"N_V_Hiep" cũng ko nên cho em ấy xuống bùn thế! Em nó mới kinh doanh nên vậy, với lại thuận mua vừa thì bán.
Nhưng mà em thấy cũng cao thật.

----------


## hoangvu93

Dạ em cảm ơn những lời góp ý của các anh. Thật ra bên em rất muốn bán rẻ cho các anh để các anh phục vụ trong ngành CNC và cũng để bên em chạy hàng có thu nhập trả mặt bằng và nuôi 4 kỹ thuật. Thật sự cảm ơn lời góp ý của các anh, bên em sẽ ghi nhận và sẽ điều chỉnh giá cân đối lại vừa lợi cho các anh vừa ích cho bên em. Mong các anh ủng hộ bên em, bên em sẵn sàng hỗ trợ và tư vấn nhiệt tình cho các anh. Cảm ơn các anh! Trân trọng

----------


## hungdn

> Dạ em cảm ơn những lời góp ý của các anh. Thật ra bên em rất muốn bán rẻ cho các anh để các anh phục vụ trong ngành CNC và cũng để bên em chạy hàng có thu nhập trả mặt bằng và nuôi 4 kỹ thuật. Thật sự cảm ơn lời góp ý của các anh, bên em sẽ ghi nhận và sẽ điều chỉnh giá cân đối lại vừa lợi cho các anh vừa ích cho bên em. Mong các anh ủng hộ bên em, bên em sẵn sàng hỗ trợ và tư vấn nhiệt tình cho các anh. Cảm ơn các anh! Trân trọng


Thực ra muốn bán chạy đâu có khó, hàng bác muốn đi nhanh thì bác bán theo giá làng. Vì bác bán như vậy cũng chưa chắc có bị lỗ. Bác cứ đăng món lên đây báo giá cho anh em, hoặc bất quá thì bác báo giá theo kg cho từng loại hàng, món nào độc đẹp thì bác đưa vào ngoại lệ. Đơn giản vậy thôi là dễ mua dễ bán.
Chứ cứ như bữa nọ bác báo em khoảng 500k/kg ray thì... em đúng là chạy tuột cả dép  :Big Grin:

----------


## hoangvu93

Dạ em cảm ơn anh #hungdn !
Bên em sẽ điều chỉnh lại giá cho cân đối đễ hỗ trợ các anh mua đc hàng ưng ý, chất lượng và với giá tốt nhất.

----------


## cuoibuon167

> Thực ra muốn bán chạy đâu có khó, hàng bác muốn đi nhanh thì bác bán theo giá làng. Vì bác bán như vậy cũng chưa chắc có bị lỗ. Bác cứ đăng món lên đây báo giá cho anh em, hoặc bất quá thì bác báo giá theo kg cho từng loại hàng, món nào độc đẹp thì bác đưa vào ngoại lệ. Đơn giản vậy thôi là dễ mua dễ bán.
> Chứ cứ như bữa nọ bác báo em khoảng 500k/kg ray thì... em đúng là chạy tuột cả dép


Bữa giả nai ghé đường Vĩnh Viễn hỏi cũng phán 500k/kg. im đi luôn (đi với ku bạn để mua), giá bá đạo chạy luôn.

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, các bạn cũng nên thông cảm với chủ thớt cũng mua đi bán lại, còn phải nuôi miệng ăn trong nhà & 4 miệng ăn kỹ thuật nữa  :Big Grin: 

Nhưng màbác chủ xem xem anh em diễn đàn thì giảm xuống để bọn mình còn mua đồ bác nữa:P

----------


## hoangvu93

Dạ cảm ơn các anh. Giá giờ cân đối lại rồi ạ. Cũng tùy vào tình trạng hàng mà bên em có giá khác nhau, loại xấu thì giá tương đối rẻ, loại đẹp thì nhỉnh hơn xíu. Các loại ray ngắn hoặc ray nhỏ và visme bên em bán cây. Như bộ combo IKO (loại 2 thanh trượt   visme) dài phủ bì 460mm hành trình 350mm giá em bán trên fanpage tương đối đó ạ

----------


## hoangvu93

3 cây trượt 25 dài 2m97 cho anh nào làm cnc giường nhé. Ai iu liên hệ em nhé!
Trân trọng

----------


## hoangvu93

Về 10 bộ combo trục z loại có chắn bụi và không chắn bụi cho các bác nào cần. Hàng còn đẹp, mới keng. Made in Janpan. Gía 1tr8 bộ. Liên hệ 0907582968 Vũ. Fanpage: www.facebook.com/thanhtruotvisme

----------


## hoangvu93

Vài bộ combo mới keng cho bác nào cần  :Embarrassment:

----------


## nhatson

pm cho em cái giá IS robot nhé
thanks 

b.r

----------


## hoangvu93

> pm cho em cái giá IS robot nhé
> thanks 
> 
> b.r


đã báo giá cho bro

----------


## Nam CNC

thì ra nguyên 1 lô combo là chú này lấy , bị hụt lô này hơi tiếc 1 xíu. Chúc bác bán nhanh , nguyên lô này hàng Đài Loan.

----------

hung1706, nhatson

----------


## hoangvu93

> thì ra nguyên 1 lô combo là chú này lấy , bị hụt lô này hơi tiếc 1 xíu. Chúc bác bán nhanh , nguyên lô này hàng Đài Loan.


Đúng rồi anh. Thanks anh Nam!

----------


## hung1706

Hehe lô này lâu lắm rồi mà bây h mới bung ra nè  :Big Grin: . Em thấy có mấy bộ THK KR nữa thì phải, đang mong chờ mấy bộ đó hà  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## hoangvu93

Thanh trượt nhỏ bản 15 dài 300, thanh trượt lớn dạng dẹp bản 40 dài 480. 1 cây 2 block ( block 4 ốc )

----------


## Totdo

Xin giá 3 cay trược 2m97 vào inbox và 8 con trược

----------


## Letungquang

> Thanh trượt nhỏ bản 15 dài 300, thanh trượt lớn dạng dẹp bản 40 dài 480. 1 cây 2 block ( block 4 ốc )


xin báo giá trượt và block bản 15 dài 300 letungquang79@gmail.com

----------


## hoangvu93

> xin báo giá trượt và block bản 15 dài 300 letungquang79@gmail.com


Dạ anh liên hệ em nhé 0907582968

----------


## hoangvu93



----------

